# Anyone know anything on installing rear speakers on '93 Altima??



## petelac21 (Feb 1, 2006)

I purchased 6x9 speakers but would appreciate any help whether it be any advice or links to a site with any help.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## cdavenport (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't have any documentation, but I put Blaupunkt tweeter & mids in the back of mine. The back panel comes out after you remove the back seat cushion, then the screws holding the top of the seat.


----------

